# I like my BIONIC



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

This is the thread that talks about how we like our bionic.

Definition of how this thread should go:

Rules: none
Suggested rules: like your bionic

Bad behavior: same negative comments over and over. Please read first few pages regarding why people don't like their bionics.

We have latest radio now. That will change. But not by much. This post is about:

This post is actually about whatever you want.

________
signatures take up space


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

You can say you hate your bionic here, for instance.

Bad form! But if you want to go there then fine. But please concentrate on improving the bionic










________
signatures take up space


----------



## ruck0loc0 (Dec 18, 2011)

Best and fastest phone I have ever had. Once rooted and bloat frozen, this phone is a true beast! I've been one of the lucky few to never have data drops other than 4G outages. Two thumbs up!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

ruck0loc0 said:


> Best and fastest phone I have ever had. Once rooted and bloat frozen, this phone is a true beast! I've been one of the lucky few to never have data drops other than 4G outages. Two thumbs up!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I agree, this is the first phone that I've truly enjoyed bone stock. I haven't even felt the need for launcher pro yet









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

So much funner to boast rather than defend. I luv this thread Haha. I like when my phone doesn't feel like a light plastic toy.. HTC hasn't quite got it right yet. Incredible too light, Thunderbrick - nuff said. Rezound is closer but its no Motorola. I played with one for a few hours and wanted my bionic back. I honestly couldn't tell a difference between the 1.5 vs 1 ghz dual core chip. Multitasking actually felt faster on my bionic. Maybe im just used to my device.

The new blur is really attractive and the phone runs great stock. Don't get the annoying transition lag and slow ui like the DROID X days.

I'm quite satisfied having 4 months of 4G dual core sexiness before all these 'better' phones came out. Its BARELY an upgrade at this point and a complete waste of money buying something else at full retail.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Blame moto for lack of dev support - not the phone. This things a beast.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

I truly do enjoy this phone. Its very fast (especially with the 1.2 OC module) and has excellent battery life. I am still receiving the occasional data drop on .901, but its not as bad as it was on previous updates.

The only issue that bums me out is the lack of dev support like previously mentioned, BUT that's because of the locked bootloader. I REALLY like Motorola's phones, but I just don't know if I will get one next time around if the bootloaders are still locked. I miss the constant flashing and wiping! I frequent the Galaxy Nexus forums and it saddens me to see the amount of rom's and kernels they have available to play with.

With all that said, I still love my phone.


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

edwards2243 said:


> I agree, this is the first phone that I've truly enjoyed bone stock. I haven't even felt the need for launcher pro yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I to actually really like the Launcher. I'm a Launcher pro guy and when that isn't and option I can... live with ADW but this launcher is actually really nice. The battery life is great, especially after having the Dinc and barely making it through a day without having to charge it 3 times. I just picked up the bionic barely 2 weeks ago and the newest devices really don't merit the extra $100-$200 for the hardware there packing. (I paid $100)


----------



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

Let me start out by saying, I love the BIONIC, it is a great phone.

Me and my mother both switched from Sprint to Big Red during the Amazon Penny Pincher sale, it was currently the highest end device Big Red had.

The first thing I did when I received it was plugged it into my PC and rooted it, and coming from a Samsung Moment, this bad boy was FAST.

Neither me nor my mother have had problems with data drops at all and we are both very satisfied with the device.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

I love this phone. I really like what Motorola has done with GB. They added useful features to their UI, with just enough flash and polish to look nice but keep everything snappy. With the .901 radios, this thing is finally the phone it was meant to be, and it will only get better/more stable from here. I can't wait for some sort of preview of Moto's ICS build.
On the BL issue, I'm one of those who's confident that it's going to be unlocked once they find a solution that keeps the tight security that they market for enterprise/corporate/government (read: loyal and steady) sales, and gives devs the freedom they want/need.
This phone makes me want to dev, just to see exactly how crazy-awesome this thing can get!!


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

This phone is awesome, I loved writing root/restore scripts for it - and - it's built like a tank! However (the proverbial however), my phone is provided by work, and, now I have a Samsung Nexus (which is great too), problem is, they took the Bionic away from me







One note, if Moto ever unlocks this phone it will be the shit!


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL - I thought they censored shit here - guess not...







One last note - I learned a ton of stuff about Android from my Bionic (my 2nd android phone, 1st being a Optimus V, which I still have). While I compile my own Cyanogen for the OV, I hacked the 'crap' out of my bionic. (said while compiling aosp and drinking g+t's for the nexus). Rock on Bionics!!!


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn lost another dev. Oh well thanks for the Ubuntu bionic restorer.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I too love my bionic. This phone is a beast. Cant wait to to get a lap dock and test this phone to its fullest. I have not had the data issues that most complain about. This phone has been nothing but stable for me. Stock with bloat frozen and a few mods has it running as good as any rom out there. I will hold out some hope that the bootloaded gets unlocked, but if it does not than i will not cry about it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC rooting for the 9ers using Tapatalk


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

I made the mistake of going from the Droid X to the Thunderbolt. After 4 warranty replacements, I gave up and Verizon agreed to swap me for a Bionic. I'm bummed by the lack of Dev support, but I'm not surprised given the locked bootloader. Still, nothing beats Motorola hardware for me and even just stock rooted it still does great for me! I'm running Eclipse right now to and that's fun (Many thanks to the Eclipse team for sticking with a tough phone to work on!). Until quad cores come out and I can see that there's something useful about them, I'm happy to stay here doing what we can to support the Bionic!


----------



## ruck0loc0 (Dec 18, 2011)

WA_Bob said:


> I made the mistake of going from the Droid X to the Thunderbolt. After 4 warranty replacements, I gave up and Verizon agreed to swap me for a Bionic. I'm bummed by the lack of Dev support, but I'm not surprised given the locked bootloader. Still, nothing beats Motorola hardware for me and even just stock rooted it still does great for me! I'm running Eclipse right now to and that's fun (Many thanks to the Eclipse team for sticking with a tough phone to work on!). Until quad cores come out and I can see that there's something useful about them, I'm happy to stay here doing what we can to support the Bionic!


I just installed Eclipse as well and it is a Beast of a rom! Until ICS comes out this will now be my daily driver =) this phone is too sick

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## kwyrt (Nov 1, 2011)

Just saw Verizon is selling CPO Bionics for $30. Really thinking about picking one up. Rocking a Droid 2 right now running CM7. My only hesitation is going from a phone with a keyboard to one without. How is the virtual keyboard on the Bionic? Any of you come from a D1, D2 or D3?


----------



## minger (Sep 28, 2011)

I came from d1...and if I could id stay with a keyboard. Its fine without and the stock keyboard is the most responsive and accurate I've used. At this point though, d4 is out soon and im not really expecting to see updates on this for a long while...


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I like my bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

kwyrt said:


> Just saw Verizon is selling CPO Bionics for $30. Really thinking about picking one up. Rocking a Droid 2 right now running CM7. My only hesitation is going from a phone with a keyboard to one without. How is the virtual keyboard on the Bionic? Any of you come from a D1, D2 or D3?


It's all a matter of preference. As minger pointed out, the D4 will be out soon if you prefer a hardware QWERTY. But even if you don't like the stock keyboard on the Bionic, there's plenty of other after market ones out there to fit your preferences (I use Swiftkey X just as an example). I'd say try it in your hands at the store and see how you like it if you have any doubts.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

WA_Bob said:


> It's all a matter of preference. As minger pointed out, the D4 will be out soon if you prefer a hardware QWERTY. But even if you don't like the stock keyboard on the Bionic, there's plenty of other after market ones out there to fit your preferences (I use Swiftkey X just as an example). I'd say try it in your hands at the store and see how you like it if you have any doubts.


I would recommend flex t3
Keyboard...I got mine for free on Amazon, but would pay the $6 for it.. you won't ever want a hardware keyboard again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump because bionic is great

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

You guys rock! I've only been checking updated posts across the forum and so missed your responses. (well, I must have read them but they made no sense to me. Jab jab ha ha)

Still rocking my rooted (stock ish now) Bionic!

Hope you guys follow @hashcode0f on twitter and his blog. Support him if you can  He and our beloved  @dhacker29 have been working on the Bionic and hash has a cool post about sharing development across moto devices. He now has d3, bionic and razr so won't be working blind anymore but just seems really motivated to collaborate.

Again, you guys rock! <3 @Android

/recedes to uselessness again.

P.S. @hashcode0f also said he'd be willing to educate those interested in the porting process.. if you know a little something and want to get involved.. 
________
signatures take up space. What? They do!


----------



## DunDun (Dec 18, 2011)

Bumped because the Bionic rox!


----------



## totw187 (Dec 11, 2011)

I really like my Bionic too. Bought it the day it came out . Never experienced any of these major data drops, etc. I really consider myself lucky not having to go through 3+ bionics to find a good one. I own a thunderbolt and rezound as well. I enjoy them all equally lol. Now its time for motor to unlock this thing.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## llawen (Jan 17, 2012)

When I first got my bionic I hated it. I did not experience allot of the bugs but enough. Once I got it rooted, things started changing. Now that I can Unbrick it and flash it back to stock, I have no fear of tweaking it. Now my friends want a bionic and I have no desire for another phone. I totally love this phone. Bionic all the way.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

kwyrt said:


> Just saw Verizon is selling CPO Bionics for $30. Really thinking about picking one up. Rocking a Droid 2 right now running CM7. My only hesitation is going from a phone with a keyboard to one without. How is the virtual keyboard on the Bionic? Any of you come from a D1, D2 or D3?


I came from the global and not having a keyboard was a challenge at first but u get used to it. I would certainly buy the bionic for $30, just be careful of the certified pre- owned phones. I have seen a few of them and they usually, at least from my experience look.....well pre-owned. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a CPO Bionic, and when I got it, it was pristine. New stickers, totally clean. Have had a few friends get CPO as well, and have always gotten phones that appear to be brand new. The only thing missing is the original box. LOL


bdsullivan said:


> I came from the global and not having a keyboard was a challenge at first but u get used to it. I would certainly buy the bionic for $30, just be careful of the certified pre- owned phones. I have seen a few of them and they usually, at least from my experience look.....well pre-owned.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

IMHO, Motorola has the best build quality. Not cheap plastic like Samsung and not heavy bulky metal like HTC, it's a perfect blend of premium material and lightness. Camera's excellent, call quality is excellent, specs are excellent, preformance, battery life, etc.

The only thing I find lacking on the Bionic is the screen, I want to back-fist whoever the [email protected]? At Samsung came up with PenTile.

If Motorola unlocked their bootloaders, they would make the perfect devices.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------

